# Help Identifying engine part



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi. Doing a rear main seal replacement on my 69 GTO and found this loose in the block. No clue what it is. Any help?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I even called a couple of co-workers over to check it out....no idea. No harm done,if the engine runs well. WAY too big to be picked up by the oil pump. Could it be a strange looking roller rocker roller or roller lifter roller gone astray? That would be my only guess.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It may be a Push Rod Seat,


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> I even called a couple of co-workers over to check it out....no idea. No harm done,if the engine runs well. WAY too big to be picked up by the oil pump. Could it be a strange looking roller rocker roller or roller lifter roller gone astray? That would be my only guess.


Solved! You were on the right track. Its the top of a hydrological lifter. The part that goes inside under the clip. Not from any of the ones I had in there, but that's what it is. Must have been a left over from a previous owner cam swap? Anyway... Thanks for setting me on the right track! Now I can sleep at night.


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

05GTO said:


> It may be a Push Rod Seat,


You nailed it!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great call, 05!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Damn, you didn't give me a chance.:banghead: I recognized it right off the bat. At first I thought an updraft carburetor jet from a supercharged 1937 Graham-Paige, but then I recognized it as the top of a hydraulic lifter that lies below the spring clip -taken a few apart just to see how it all works.:bannana:


----------

